# Lake Blalock speedway July 12th results



## N2RACN of SC (Dec 17, 2008)

22 drivers signed in at LBS on Sunday night for the $50 to win feature event.

A decision was made to use the WoO format for this big race. I hope everyone
had a good time and I appologize for any confusion.
Pictures will follow soon.
Watch TRACKFORUMS for the next LBS Double Deuce Decal promotion Mini Late Model race.


Qualifiyng results:
33 brandon lambert 5:50
72 tj parries 5:57
T10 phil mcfalls 5:61
32 jason slaten 5:70
36 alan foy 5:72
8 matt lorr 5:73
3 mike Elliott 5:81
18 terry mcfalls 5:81
28 Colt farrington 5:98
15n Nathan Jackson 6:04
2d Daniel hammette 6:25
29 dylan spencer 6:29
41 john ballew 6:36
L0 LO 6:40
11 coby lambert 6:84
15 peanut spencer 6:89
2b Bradley weaver 7:19
2bm blake murray 7:36
2n Nolan hammette 7:71
13 benji griffen 8:61
07 ricky mcswain 9:53
F1 jonathon duvall 9:60

Heat 1 results 3 minutes
33 27 laps
18 25 laps
72 25 laps
2bw 22 laps
3 20 laps
41 18 laps

Heat 2 results 3 minutes
L0 27 laps
28 26 laps
13 22 laps
T10 21 laps
11 17 laps
2n 16 laps

Heat 3 results 3 minutes

36 29 laps
15p 21 laps
32 19 laps
07 16 laps
15n 7 laps

Heat 4 results 3 minutes

8 26 laps
2d 23 laps
29 23 laps
F1 19 laps
2bm 18 laps

E main 2 minutes top two to D main
3
41
15nj
11
2d
2n

D main 2 minutes top two to C main
T10
2bw
3
07
F1
41

C main 2 minutes top two to B main
T10
13
72
32
2bw
2dh

B main 2 minutes top two to A main
18 
T10
28
29
15ps
13

A main 7 Minutes
36 alan foy 70 laps $50
18 terry mcfalls 67 laps $25
8 matt lorr 64 laps $15
T10 phil mcfalls 62 laps $13
L0 LO man 52 laps $10
33 brandon lambert 40 laps $8


----------

